# metriaclima callainos pearl white or ????



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)

I ' ve just bought fish 'unseen', but from a very well renomated aquaristic Shop, and they came by airmail yesterday. I wanted a group of metriaclima callainos pearl white, but I don't think the fish that arrived look very much like the pictures I've seen of these before.. the fish came in bags with tags on, but i guess mistakes can happen anyways. 
I got one male and two females I think, but they are only about 5 cm big. 
What do you think?? Are these just bad coloured callainos, or has there been a mixup here??


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255440


----------



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)

GTZ said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255440


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Not even close! Small pearl white are just that in fact - pearl white. These look like an OB mix. Even there mouths look weird, far too pointy kind of like they are part Labidochromis.

I'd contact them immediately to see what they're willing to do to make it right.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Chester B said:


> Not even close! Small pearl white are just that in fact - pearl white. These look like an OB mix. Even there mouths look weird, far too pointy kind of like they are part Labidochromis.
> 
> I'd contact them immediately to see what they're willing to do to make it right.


I'll Second That! I Really Hope They Admit They Made A Mistake, Because If These Are What They Intentionally Sent As Pearl White Callainos, Then It's Not A Place Anyone Should Be Doing Business With...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

cco113 said:


> I ' ve just bought fish 'unseen', but from a very well renomated aquaristic Shop, and they came by airmail yesterday. I wanted a group of metriaclima callainos pearl white, but I don't think the fish that arrived look very much like the pictures I've seen of these before.. the fish came in bags with tags on, but i guess mistakes can happen anyways.
> I got one male and two females I think, but they are only about 5 cm big.
> What do you think?? Are these just bad coloured callainos, or has there been a mixup here??


They are clearly pale OB hybrids, not Callainos. Not even pure Metriaclima, or maybe even pure Mbuna.

Were they sold exactly as Callianos "Pearl White"? Yes, you should complain, they may have just sold you some pale hybrid so called hybrid "Peacocks".


----------

